# Bending EMT into a horseshoe



## Zaped (Jul 6, 2008)

what are any tips or where online to find any tips how to bending 3/4 EMT into a big horseshoe shape (say 12-14 inches across); that's maybe too small a horseshoe for back to back 90's easily. In other words...how to bend a 180 without overwhelming struggle hopefully?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Easily done with a hand bender.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't think you're going to find any info. You will have to just experiment. You are going to have to bend like 30 degrees then move the bender, then bend 30 degrees and move it again. I'm not sure you can even do it because the bender handle will hit the pipe


----------



## Nildogg (Jul 29, 2010)

pretty sure its less than a foot. a 3 foot scrap could be for sure.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I doubt you could get enough pressure on a 3' scrap to bend a 180° by hand


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

I start by bending a standard hook then slowly working the overbent 90 over as described above. Keep heavy foot pressure as you do this a kinking will easily occur. I would have to post a video to get you more details, so you'll just have to practice it a few times. 

Don't think they show this trick in any bending books :lol:


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Just curious, for what purpose?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I do like _Running Dummy _and over-bend the first bend as far as I can, then flip the bender over, and elevate the handle on something to air-bend the rest of the horseshoe. Requires a lot of pressure or you're gonna kink it. Anticipate bending it slightly off-center if you've got a long tail, otherwise the conduit will hit the bender handle.

-John


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Segment bending: http://www.porcupinepress.com/_bending/segmentbends.htm


I've bent 3/4" EMT into a "coil spring"....you can play it like a tube


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

if the bender handle gets in the way from progressing, they make these things called connectors..


----------



## Nildogg (Jul 29, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I doubt you could get enough pressure on a 3' scrap to bend a 180° by hand


LOL i always use a 555


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

Put a coupling and a nipple on the end of the conduit. We bent "horse shoes" and "circles" all the time a apprentices when we were first starting to bend pipe.


----------

